# better mic recommended?



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

I was on my way out to get a Radio Shack SPL meter for REW, then read the FuzzMeasure page recommending something like an Earthworks M30 mic instead. Could this be because the FuzzMeasure folks don't have the Radio Shack calibration data, or do these applications do something different?

http://www.supermegaultragroovy.com/products/FuzzMeasure/wiki.py?page=HardwareSuggestions

I understand that REW needs the SPL meter to set levels anyway, but wondering whether I should also buy a better mic before spending a lot of time on this.

--mj (confused newbie)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Lots of people here use the Galaxy CM-140 (which we post a cal file for) or the Behringer ECM8000. The latter requires a separate mic pre-amp and a cheap SPL meter to do the REW job.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

brucek said:


> Lots of people here use the Galaxy CM-140 (which we post a cal file for) or the Behringer ECM8000. The latter requires a separate mic pre-amp and a cheap SPL meter to do the REW job.


I was feeling kind of impatient and all my local music store had was a dbx RTA-M "Measurement Mic" for $100. It didn't occur to me I might need a calibration file. Should I take it back, or is it still useful without the cal file?

--mj


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would not take a chance on that mic, unless they provide you with a calibration file, which I doubt they will or we'd probably have already heard about it.

For the same money you should be able to find the Galaxy CM-140. As brucek mentioned, you'll have access to our calibration file, plus you get the SPL meter ta boot.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I have actually read a few places that the dbx RTA mic is the exact same as the ECM8000 (except behringer sells it for half the price). So I suspect our ECM8000 cal file would be fine with it. The trouble is that now you also need the pre-amp and also a cheap SPL meter to set the room SPL level when using REW. The Galaxy gets you all of it in one package for about the price of the dbx mic.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Try Panasonic wm61a mic capsules 
:nerd:


----------



## Rich Jura (May 29, 2006)

The DBX mic is physically different from the ECM 8000,they may have the same cartridge but constructed on it's own chassis.Also it is not made in China, I have both and the DBX appears to have a better build quality.

Later
Rich


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

The Panasonic WM60/61 mic capsules are excellent. Don't be put off by the price - they are very cheap, but a simple preamp and energising supply is needed to make them useful. I have 3 samples that I use. one of which is flat from 10hz to 18Khz within 2db, and the other two are within 3.5db, calibrated against B&K mics. There are suppliers of calibrated WM60/61 together with preamps and mic wands. Do a Google search to find them if you're interested.

JohnT


----------

